# Jeff's Smoking Meat Links Problem



## indirectheat (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All:

A great number of links under "Articles" then "Jeff's Resources" then "Jeff's Smoking Meat Links" just give errors that the page cannot be loaded. Is anyone else having this issue? It is happening with some links from his newsletter and ecourse as well...

Thanks much,

IndirectHeat


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 26, 2013)

I just spot checked about 5 of them and they all worked. Could you tell me which ones aren't working for you?


----------



## indirectheat (Apr 26, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I just spot checked about 5 of them and they all worked. Could you tell me which ones aren't working for you?


Wouldn't you know, the moment I post, all the links work. I suspect api-viglink was momentarily off line.

I apologize for any confusion...

Best Regards,

IndirectHeat


----------

